# Art/Object Issues > Lighting >  Using a UV light meter

## efrates

I realize that holding the UV meter directly flat against the artwork gives me a different measurement than if I angle the meter towards the light. Which is the reading I should base the light requirements with? Thanks

----------


## Paul Brewin

I found some information *here* which may be of help. Pointing the meter directly at the source would give you actual output of the source, however the incidental level that is of interest to my understanding is gathered by holding the meter parallel with the surface of a 2D object. If you find additional information by searching around, please post links here. Thanks for posting, and good luck!

----------

